# New French Missile



## Matzos (Feb 17, 2007)

France's latest anti-tank missile, reputed to be as advanced as the American "Stinger" & "Hellfire".                

 French Missile

Great ending! solaf


----------



## Drone_pilot (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry mate Eagledriver beat you to it.

http://www.militaryimages.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5871

still a bloody funny film though


----------



## Matzos (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks mate

I did not see it first time around. unworthy;


----------



## Grognard (May 31, 2007)

They are canadian. They are saying at the beggining : "55O meters, two T-54, T-55, moving rigth to left."
I hope it is just a training.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 1, 2007)

Funny though 
Thanks for the translation and clarification Grognard


----------



## Eagledriver (Jun 2, 2007)

What? Has nobody ever heard of French-Canadians? 

kilt; kilt; kilt;


----------

